# Please Critique - 10 month old Female



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

10 month old, Female, Mostly West German Showline, Long Coat

22 inched at the withers, 49 pounds

Free Stack

I think I know what her faults are, but I can tell that I gloss over them since I love her so much. 
So I need other people to help keep me in check. I'm still trying to piece out if she would do okay at UKC shows or not. 

I've posted her before, but she's grown quite a bit. Thus, here I am again!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She will get called for being small. She must be 55 cm. Faren is the same size and didn't really grow after 10 months. Still in standard but small. That was by an SV judge.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> She will get called for being small. She must be 55 cm. Faren is the same size and didn't really grow after 10 months. Still in standard but small. That was by an SV judge.


She is certainly small, very bottom of standard size. I don't expect her to really grow much either. Just put on some muscle weight once the snow clears up. I don't expect her to every weight more than maybe 55 pounds. I kind of like her size though as a smaller person she is very reasonable for me to manage.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

22 inch height is the minimum height of a female gsd.

49 pounds thats also the minimum ?! 65pounds is average when adult maybe this need time.

I guess feeding more meat maybe could grow her in weight.

Maybe a visit to the vet and ask why she is so thin?

she is beautiful no offense but, you need to ask the vet.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

hirakawa199006 said:


> 22 inch height is the minimum height of a female gsd.
> 
> 49 pounds thats also the minimum ?! 65pounds is average when adult maybe this need time.
> 
> ...



Haha, we stop by the vet's office once a month for a weigh in since the clinic I go to is around the corner from my house and within walking distance. One of the vet tech's has my pup's cousin and we compare every time I stop by. She is a healthy weight. I took her in last week for an actually check up as one of her eyes was a bit red, vet said it was dry eye. Weight was deemed good at that time. They did sort of joke that she was lazy about growing this month, haha. She really is just small. 

Here is what google says for what it's worth.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hirakawa199006 said:


> 22 inch height is the minimum height of a female gsd.
> 
> 49 pounds thats also the minimum ?! 65pounds is average when adult maybe this need time.
> 
> ...


49# is a perfectly good weight for 22". She's the exact size as my female and she is not "so thin". She's just at the small size of standard and very young. Our girls are healthy and a good weight for their frames. 

@JRadtke - I expect Faren to top out at about 55# as an adult.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Jax08 said:


> @JRadtke - I expect Faren to top out at about 55# as an adult.


Yeah, I stand by my earlier comment that I expect my pup to also top out at 55ish pounds. 
I certainly keep an eye on my pup's weight, and I'm not concerned in any way nor is her vet. She's doing good on her current food too.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Head shot for expression.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

Just keep it at 49lbs saves the HD problem due (overweight)??


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

hirakawa199006 said:


> Just keep it at 49lbs saves the HD problem due (overweight)??


??? dogs gain muscle as they mature and fill out. Topping out at 55 lbs as an adult does not make them overweight.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

You will have to check the breed standard of the organization you show under, not a google search. I think her structure looks good, a little long, but maybe will get some height in the next couple of months. I have seen judges get the breed standard and a wicket out to check dogs, so make sure she is minimum height. At this point though, she is a baby so it doesn't matter. Have you been practicing stacking and moving out, showing the bite? Get her UKC registered if not already. When this virus is over, shows will start back up again and you will be ready.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Who cares? She's adorable.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

crittersitter said:


> Who cares? She's adorable.


You're very right, she is very adorable! I couldn't agree more!


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

vomlittlehaus said:


> You will have to check the breed standard of the organization you show under, not a google search. I think her structure looks good, a little long, but maybe will get some height in the next couple of months. I have seen judges get the breed standard and a wicket out to check dogs, so make sure she is minimum height. At this point though, she is a baby so it doesn't matter. Have you been practicing stacking and moving out, showing the bite? Get her UKC registered if not already. When this virus is over, shows will start back up again and you will be ready.


I've read the AKC, UKC, and SV standards. The height standard is the same for all of them and she is at the very bottom being 22 inches at the withers. But height isn't a DQ in any of them even if she was below standard. 

She already has UKC permanent registration. We actually went to a UKC show at the end of February. We did terrible since she behaved so poorly. I've never been to a dog show before and by association neither has she. I practiced some at home with stacking, showing bite, and gaiting. However, she did pretty much everything wrong that you can do wrong wrong, haha. She wouldn't hold a stack, she was squirmy, she didn't want one of the judges to go over her, she barked at one of the dogs while they did their down and back, she tried to drag me out of the ring, she galloped instead of trotted, she jumped on the judges, she got distracted by dogs in the other ring, etc etc. 

The judges were kind but also clear that no judge would put her up without more training. Luckily, one of the people at the show was from my area and helped me find a conformation class to go to together. Her gsd is only about a month older than mine is and she was very helpful. 

I was planning on going to the next UKC show in May. Then an AKC show that is 5min from my house in June even though I think she would do terrible in an AKC show. But who knows when shows will be held again? I certainly plan to be ready when the time comes again though. 

I hope to figure out more what SV shows are all about too. I don't know if she would do better in those types of shows or not. I don't really know if she has good enough conformation to do well in shows in general, which is why I keep polling people to get more opinions. I think she is sort of upper end of pet quality, lower end of show quality if she is show quality at all. This stuff is so hard to figure out...

Here is what I see about her conformation(hopefully someone will tell me if they see something different):
Mostly her withers should be higher 
She is lacking a bit of rear angulation
She is east-west in front
Her pasterns are a bit too upright
Her croup could be longer
I think she has a good shoulder
I think her ears are perfect with very firm ear leather
She has a cute feminine face, haha
Her tail length and set are good
Her eyes are a good dark brown, but are a touch towards being round
She could have a bit deeper of a stop, but just a bit
She has good pigmentation
She has a correct bite, and all her teeth
The pads of her feet should be thicker (her long hair makes her feet look flatter than they are and I know I need to trim them)
Her depth of chest and forchest seem good to me
I'm not sure if her legs are a bit short or her butt fluff makes her look long...


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Just for the sake of it. Here is her growth chart. She was also weighed again the last week of February at 49 pounds not growing at all from the previous month which is not on the chart. 
I went to the vet each month to pick up Interceptor and chat with the vet tech. I was buying them one at a time since I didn't know when she was going to break 50 pounds and need the next size dosage.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad you found a place to practice handling. It will come together eventually. Having someone else with a puppy will help as well. It is nice having someone you know at a show to hang out with. For UKC, no products on the coat, AKC doesnt care. Look to see if any International shows coming your way when they get started back up again too. I like to do those shows as you get an individual written critique from each judge. UKC a judge may tell you a little too. AKC you never know what you are doing wrong.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

vomlittlehaus said:


> Glad you found a place to practice handling. It will come together eventually. Having someone else with a puppy will help as well. It is nice having someone you know at a show to hang out with. For UKC, no products on the coat, AKC doesnt care. Look to see if any International shows coming your way when they get started back up again too. I like to do those shows as you get an individual written critique from each judge. UKC a judge may tell you a little too. AKC you never know what you are doing wrong.


I met a bunch of people at the show I went to. My pups breeder does ukc shows and said that she would help. She wasn't at the one I went to but several of the GSD people she normally shows dogs with were there. They managed to guess who my pups father was, haha. There was an AKC professional handler there with her own dogs that also helped explain how the shows work and rules and such. 

5 of the 6 judges took the time to give me a few tips on handling. They were all very friendly. Sadly my pups training level made it really hard for them to comment on her conformation though with the time they had. 

I like the idea of a written critique from the judge at the international shows. That sounds helpful.


----------



## JRadtke (Sep 9, 2019)

Working on hand stacking. Here are some new takes.


----------

